# getting Owned by my GF's Mom's Jeep



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

last saturday i go over my girlfriends house to go to the mall with her. she opted to drive and due to the current gas prices in my area i was fine with that lol.upon returning from the mall her older brother calls her and says something rolled down the there drive-way (wich is very steep)and hit my car. this was the final product:






















































this was a very sad day for me


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

pic dosen't work, but sorry to hear your car got wrecked.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ohhhhhhhh man, id be pissed... is insurance gonna cover that cuz it looks totalled to me...


----------



## 93GXEracer (Sep 26, 2004)

AsleepAltima said:


> ohhhhhhhh man, id be pissed... is insurance gonna cover that cuz it looks totalled to me...











yeah its ruined


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

pics dont work


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

holy crap!! they work now!!

that sucks so bad. sorry for you loss.


----------

